# What is Induction Cooking ...



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

... and what are it's benefits and drawbacks?

Thanks!

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Induction cooking is magnetically based. The magnetic field varies creating friction in the pot for heat. It can vary quickly to produce lots of heat. The burner itself doesn't heat up. Which is not to say it can't get hot as it will get hot from the pan its heating, but only as hot as the pan itself is. So the heat reacts quickly as with gas.

You can have a totally sealed surface that is easy to clean fairly safe from burns, fairly scratch resistant. But it's more expensive to purchase.

It doesn't work with all pots and pans. No aluminum or copper. No 300 series stainless steel. They wouldn't get hot. I think most of the pans for induction still have an aluminum core to help even out any uneven heating from the steel.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

In addition, you can't roast peppers or heat tortillas or any of the other really fun "man plays with fire" stuff over an induction cooktop.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah, you'd have to roast the peppers under the broiler and use a pan for the tortilla.

Phil


----------

